# Worth the read



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I shared this on FB today & like it so much I wanted my friends here who don't see it there to be able to see it too. It is long, but so worth the read! :wub:


Allen B. Konis
George Carlin's wife died early in 2008 and George followed her, dying in July 2008. It is ironic George Carlin - comedian of the 70's and 80's - could write something so very eloquent and so very appropriate. An observation by George Carlin:

The paradox of our time in history is that we have taller buildings but shorter tempers, wider Freeways, but narrower viewpoints. We spend more, but have less, we buy more, but enjoy less. We have bigger houses and smaller families, more conveniences, but less time. We have more degrees but less sense, more knowledge, but less judgment, more experts, yet more problems, more medicine, but less wellness.

We drink too much, smoke too much, spend too recklessly, laugh too little, drive too fast, get too angry, stay up too late, get up too tired, read too little, watch TV too much, and pray too seldom.

We have multiplied our possessions, but reduced our values. We talk too much, love too seldom, and hate too often.

We've learned how to make a living, but not a life. We've added years to life not life to years. We've been all the way to the moon and back, but have trouble crossing the street to meet a new neighbor. We conquered outer space but not inner space. We've done larger things, but not better things.

We've cleaned up the air, but polluted the soul. We've conquered the atom, but not our prejudice. We write more, but learn less. We plan more, but accomplish less. We've learned to rush, but not to wait. We build more computers to hold more information, to produce more copies than ever, but we communicate less and less.

These are the times of fast foods and slow digestion, big men and small character, steep profits and shallow relationships. These are the days of two incomes but more divorce, fancier houses, but broken homes. These are days of quick trips, disposable diapers, throwaway morality, one night stands, overweight bodies, and pills that do everything from cheer, to quiet, to kill. It is a time when there is much in the showroom window and nothing in the stockroom. A time when technology can bring this letter to you, and a time when you can choose either to share this insight, or to just hit delete.

Remember to spend some time with your loved ones, because they are not going to be around forever.

Remember, say a kind word to someone who looks up to you in awe, because that little person soon will grow up and leave your side.

Remember, to give a warm hug to the one next to you, because that is the only treasure you can give with your heart and it doesn't cost a cent.

Remember, to say, 'I love you' to your partner and your loved ones, but most of all mean it. A kiss and an embrace will mend hurt when it comes from deep inside of you.

Remember to hold hands and cherish the moment for someday that person will not be there again.

Give time to love, give time to speak! And give time to share the precious thoughts in your mind.

And always remember, life is not measured by the number of breaths we take, but by those moments that take our breath away.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I have read this in the past but love it every time I see it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

So very, very true!
Thanks for sharing...
What is so sad is that often it takes something tragic for many of us to slow down and realize what we have and that we take so much for granted.
We are truly blessed :wub:
Love you All :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks so sharing it is indeed special.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Very well said. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Amen, it's just so sad how many will read this but not act on it.
I love you Sandi, thanks for reminding me that I only have a short time down here, it's so important that I take time to enjoy my life by caring and loving others. We are one breath away from eternity, I often wonder what others will say about me once I'm gone.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandy - I seemed to remember this. Though I agree with it all, it's been credited to George Carlin and he in fact was very much against it being assigned to him. Here's the story: snopes.com: The Paradox of Our Time

I fell for it being his too a while back.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Sue! 
Whatever the story I think it is still worth a read, and as Paula so aptly pointed out one that we need to carefully consider the "how do I make this personal" aspect. It spoke to my busy heart in a profound way. In fact, I plan to print it up & keep it where I can review it on a regular basis. Good stuff!


----------

